# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Más de 11.000 órdenes de trabajo en la recarga de Ascó

## Jonasino

> Lunes, 14 Diciembre 2015 
>     Última actualización: Lunes, 14 Diciembre 2015 
> 
> La unidad I de la central nuclear Ascó se ha conectado a la red eléctrica una vez finalizados los trabajos correspondientes a la 24º recarga de combustible, dando paso a un nuevo ciclo de operación de la planta.
> 
> 
> 
> Asco central nuclearPara poder llevar a cabo todos los trabajos previstos en el tiempo establecido, explica la Asociación Nuclear Ascó-Vandellós II (ANAV), las empresas que prestan servicio en la parada han aportado más de un millar de trabajadores de diferentes perfiles y especialidades profesionales, aproximadamente la mitad de los cuales son residentes en la misma provincia de Tarragona.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ecarga-de-asco

----------

